

Ask HN: How to market a 2D MMORPG? - veeti

A friend of mine has been working on a 2D MMORPG for quite some time that is in the style of Tibia and Ultima Online. It's been around for years now and is quite mature. There are ~120 players online at any time, but we'd like to get the number higher than this. We're thinking of new ways to market the game and I thought to ask HN. Any ideas?<p>You can find the game at http://www.zezeniaonline.com/.
======
qu4z-2
Not directly marketing, but is there a good reason for requiring 6+ character
user names? That was almost a ragequit->close for me.

EDIT: Further, I'd assumed it's a JavaScript game, but you support my
platform, so it's not as offputting to discover my error as it would otherwise
have been.

------
loungin
I'm not sure what it takes, but have you thought about trying to get on the
Steam store?

~~~
tagabek
A Steam Greenlight may be along the lines of what you're thinking.

------
L4mppu
Make sure it has low entry level and when it's easy for him make it even lower
because he obviously knows how the game works already.

Ask players to promote the game on sites like reddit and youtube etc.

